# Lowest Worldmark credits



## Snorkey (Mar 3, 2009)

What is the lowest you paid for Worldmark credits to rent?

Where is the best site?  I went to wmowners site but the going rate seems like 5.5/credits although I have heard some people got it for 4.5/credits.


----------



## melschey (Mar 3, 2009)

Snorkey said:


> What is the lowest you paid for Worldmark credits to rent?
> 
> Where is the best site?  I went to wmowners site but the going rate seems like 5.5/credits although I have heard some people got it for 4.5/credits.


You can usually get credits from 5 to 6 cents per credit, 4.5 is a bargain and not easy to find.


----------



## roadsister (Mar 3, 2009)

Snorkey said:


> What is the lowest you paid for Worldmark credits to rent?
> 
> Where is the best site?  I went to wmowners site but the going rate seems like 5.5/credits although I have heard some people got it for 4.5/credits.



You might try the Worldmark site:  
http://forums.trendwest.com/ubb-threads/ubbthreads.php

I have rented there a couple times....4 to 4.5 cents


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 4, 2009)

What section?


----------



## jhoug (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah, going rate on ebay about 6 cents/pt.  From sellers like timeshare angels frequently have extra points, got 4000 pts for $240.


----------

